# Kanai Sensei RIP



## stanley neptune (Mar 30, 2004)

Mitsunari Kanai sensei of New England Aikikai passed on while visiting Toronto this past weekend. He was there conducting a seminar.

www.aikidojournal.com was the first to report this and it is now on the NE Aikikai website.

He was one of O'Sensei's last Uchi Deshi and an aikido pioneer in New England and the USA. He positively touched many lives.

Condolences.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 30, 2004)

*.* 
        :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Kanai Sensei RIP*

.


----------



## whackjob-san (Mar 30, 2004)

What a horrible loss!  Kanai sensei will be greatly missed.  I've been attending his seminars for the last 9 years.  My condolences to sensei's family.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2004)

. :asian:


----------

